# Charter Help



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Can anyone reccoment a good fishing charter that leaves out of Atlantic City or near? We have a group of 6 that will be venturing up there come late september and want to target the wrecks for some togs, cod, ling or whatever might be swimming in the wrecks at that time. Would also like to target some big blues.

Hey Ruddedog, How is fishing in AC and Brigantine at around that time? Also, is there a place anywhere less then an hours drive from AC that we can get some good action from the surf?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Absoluteley........*

The Stone Harbor-Avalon area should be good around that time. The Cape May-Wildwood area is also great at that time. 45 min ride. If your gonna do surf fishin you're gonna want clams and bunker. Try gettin in touch with rgking03 for charters, he's a mate on the Tuna Wahoo. If ya can't get with him try the Miss Avalon II out of Avalon or Angler's Choice Sport Fishing out of the Atlantic City area.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

KT; junkmansj here right across the bridge in Brigentine is some first rate surf fishing. Go to riptide B&T and ask Andy for the latest info or go to ACFISHING. COM which mostly covers Brig. Also a good place to look for Charter info for that area. You can also come down to our area Cape May-Wildwood and get in on some surf action here. Contact here closer to your date for a update


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Charters*

If you are looking for a head boat around AC then I would prefer SHORE BET out of Gardners Basin in AC used to be known as Capt Applegate. And if you dont mind driving an hour north to Point Pleasant there is tunawahoo. Theres a plug for ya Capt.

Most of your boats are out of Sea Isle City, Wildwood, Cape May. And up North in Belmar, Point Pleasant areas.

Tight Lines
Rich


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Late Sept to Early Oct*

The fishing is just getting started with big daddys moving back in and grouping up. The suds are the place to be.


----------



## BobEver (Jun 10, 2005)

Try Capt. Bob Paxon 

Good luck.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Thanks for the infos*

Thanks for all the info all. I did a search taking junksmanj's advice and went to acfishing.com and came up with a place called conway's marina in Brigantine. My friends and I are staying up at the Borgata for 4 days and we wanted to get some fishing in. Brigantine is justa hop away. This marina offers boat rentals. 16' center console and also pontoon boats. Great price for em too for an 8 hour excursion out in the backbays and near the bridge. 

Has anyone heard of this place or have rented boats from this marina? If so, can you give me some heads up?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Conways*

Yes, I have heard of it but never ran into anyone renting from them. They are on the left hand side as you come over the bridge I believe. I used to work at the Borgata. It is like heaven of Sex, Beer and Expensive Women.


----------

